# Not sure what the deal is



## no_kata (Feb 15, 2008)

I trained with a gym for 8 months doing Muay Thai and I loved it. The class was very structured and the workouts were intense to say the least. I liked the other students that I was training with and I never missed a class. However, I injured my knee and I had to leave the gym for a while. When I wanted to go back they acted like I wasn't up to their level in what they wanted as a student. It was almost as if they didn't care if I came back or not. They wouldn't honor my old price that I was paying and some other crap.

Anyhow, I basically told them to piss off and I went looking for another gym. I found what I thought I was looking for. The head instructor and owner of the gym is extremely knowledgable in a lot of arts but his way of teaching is very relaxed to say the least. Also, about 5 different arts are taught at this gym so no one is on the same page exactly. 

While I love what I'm learning at this new gym (it's way beyond what I was taught at the other one) the excitement just isn't there. I left work on Wednesday, had my gym bag packed and in my backseat. Upon leaving work though I just decided I didn't feel like going to the gym.

I'm not sure if it's something on my end or if it's just the fact that I'm not meshing well with this new gym. Does anyone have any ideas or has anyone gone through this before?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 15, 2008)

This advice is from an outsider so take it at face value, because I do not have all the info.

First thing first you love the old gym and hate the new gym

second the old gym was what made you hate the new gym

So here is my commits go back to the ld gym and swallow your pride and ask the head instructor for a private meeting and go over these little concerns that you have since returning and try to find that common ground.

The next thing is just bluntness If you are not happy find a place that makes you happy. When people do not feel good about what they are doing it can hurt them very hard in the long run. 

I hope you the best.


----------



## no_kata (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, the biggest thing is that I'm being taught so much more in this gym as far as parrying, trapping, working angles, counter punching etc etc. The old gym all they really stressed was punching technique. I was there for 8 months and all I really learned was striking. Also, you have to sign a contract with them for $185/mo. The gym I'm at right now has no contract and it's $100 with one private lesson a week in addition to however many classes you want to attend.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2008)

no_kata said:


> Well, the biggest thing is that I'm being taught so much more in this gym as far as parrying, trapping, working angles, counter punching etc etc. The old gym all they really stressed was punching technique. I was there for 8 months and all I really learned was striking. Also, you have to sign a contract with them for $185/mo. The gym I'm at right now has no contract and it's $100 with one private lesson a week in addition to however many classes you want to attend.



Sounds like you have a better deal with the current gym.  Plenty to learn, unlimited # of classes, reasonable price and no contract, and a private lesson weekly.  Please remember to give yourself time to get used to the new gym and to get more familiar with the material.   You might  still be "mourning" the loss of your former training place since the leaving from there was rather unpleasant.

If, after a while, you still do not feel happy at the new one, you can look elsewhere.

- Ceicei


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 15, 2008)

Then I would say you have answered your own question congrats on the new gym. Sound like a wonderful place.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree with Terry on this one. It sounds like you have found a good place to be.

I trained at a great kickboxing gym that trained many champions. I loved the people & the trainer. After 5 years, the trainer died & we all scattered. I went to a gym a mile from my house (the other gym was 25 miles away) & the trainer was also a good man. He knew my trainer & how hard it was for me to now train with him. It wasn't the same. But I learned a lot there & gained some good friends. 

I hate to say this, but it's not supposed to be the same. As I said, it sounds like you've found a good gym in the second school. It's different, but you'll get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## swiftpete (Feb 15, 2008)

The new place sounds good. I've often left work and not felt like going training but just make myself go anyway. Just push on whether you feel like it or not and eventually it'll be routine. Once you get to know people there then it'll be even better.
That's my tuppence worth anyway.


----------



## KungLE (Feb 15, 2008)

I know almost exactly how you feel, I used to take a martial art that I had a lot of pride in, then I had to take a couple months off because of school, my gym then moved up north a little and even though I tried, I found that I couldn't make the commitment I once could.  Since then I've tried a few other places in the area, some of which offered better deals, but I justed couldn't get into it as I had my last gym.   I'm still in search for something that suits what I'm looking for, and I'm sorry I can't give you the advice these other people have, but I know that I just have to keep looking because this stuff is awesome and I hate not training.  I have a feeling you feel the same way, and it sounds like your getting an great deal, so I hope you stay and that spark ignites again


----------



## no_kata (Feb 19, 2008)

You guys were right. I was trying to adjust from the transition and it was throwing me off. The only thing that really sucks is they have been focusing on boxing since the Golden Gloves are coming up. Once the Gloves are over then they're going to go back to the other arts and start teaching those again. 

I can't wait for this one instructor to start teaching kickboxing again. He blends traditional and modern kickboxing into one art. His whole view is that if you can come at a Thai boxer with modern strikes or a modern guy with Thai strikes then they'll never be able to set their game plan into motion.

Another thing that is throwing me off is they are trying to get me to fight with both leads which I've never done before. While the mechanics are technically the same I'm still way off balance. In a switched lead I find my stance to be too narrow and long after a couple of strikes. Oh well, it's nothing a little work can't fix right?


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 19, 2008)

no_kata said:


> You guys were right. I was trying to adjust from the transition and it was throwing me off. The only thing that really sucks is they have been focusing on boxing since the Golden Gloves are coming up. Once the Gloves are over then they're going to go back to the other arts and start teaching those again.
> 
> I can't wait for this one instructor to start teaching kickboxing again. He blends traditional and modern kickboxing into one art. His whole view is that if you can come at a Thai boxer with modern strikes or a modern guy with Thai strikes then they'll never be able to set their game plan into motion.
> 
> Another thing that is throwing me off is they are trying to get me to fight with both leads which I've never done before. While the mechanics are technically the same I'm still way off balance. In a switched lead I find my stance to be too narrow and long after a couple of strikes. Oh well, it's nothing a little work can't fix right?


 
No. A person should not switch leads in boxing.  You will never develop the same level of technical skill if you switch leads.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 19, 2008)

no_kata said:


> I trained with a gym for 8 months doing Muay Thai and I loved it. The class was very structured and the workouts were intense to say the least. I liked the other students that I was training with and I never missed a class. However, I injured my knee and I had to leave the gym for a while. When I wanted to go back they acted like I wasn't up to their level in what they wanted as a student. It was almost as if they didn't care if I came back or not. They wouldn't honor my old price that I was paying and some other crap.
> 
> Anyhow, I basically told them to piss off and I went looking for another gym. I found what I thought I was looking for. The head instructor and owner of the gym is extremely knowledgable in a lot of arts but his way of teaching is very relaxed to say the least. Also, about 5 different arts are taught at this gym so no one is on the same page exactly.
> 
> ...


 
Muay Thai is truly effective.  It doesn't sound your like new gym is terribly functional.

I wonder why you demanded to come back to the gym at your old price?  If the gym changed their fee structure, why would they charge you less than everyone else?

I'd go back to the old gym.  If they had to raise their prices, there is probably good reason for it.  You probably don't even have to have a private talk with anyone.  Just show up, pay the new price, and workout.


----------



## no_kata (Feb 19, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> No. A person should not switch leads in boxing. You will never develop the same level of technical skill if you switch leads.


 
I understand from a vacuum perspective why you wouldn't want to learn to fight as a southpaw too. In a real world situation though why wouldn't you want to learn to fight with at least some ability in a switched lead? What happens if you break your lead hand in the middle of a fight and you can't throw a jab anymore?


----------



## no_kata (Feb 19, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> Muay Thai is truly effective. It doesn't sound your like new gym is terribly functional.
> 
> I wonder why you demanded to come back to the gym at your old price? If the gym changed their fee structure, why would they charge you less than everyone else?
> 
> I'd go back to the old gym. If they had to raise their prices, there is probably good reason for it. You probably don't even have to have a private talk with anyone. Just show up, pay the new price, and workout.


 

I didn't demand to come back at the old price. I simply asked if it was possible. Without even batting an eye he immediately said no and that asking the owner wouldn't get me anywhere either. They will generally work with people on their pricing. 

It wasn't their fee increase they turned me away but their attitude that they didn't care if I came back or not. 

I liked a lot of things about that gym but there were more things I didn't like now that I'm looking back on it. Not to mention they were twice as expensive as anyone else in the city and taught less.


----------

